# Retro transfers. Wholesale?



## mwcorp (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi I'm new to this forum and was interested in buying wholesale retro transfers. I know this topic has been discussed somewhat but I'm still unclear.... There are alot of transfer sites out there but none seem to have much of the tv/cartoon/movie etc transfers to buy. I know of a few sites that sell them pre-printed onto shirts, and then there is bang-on. Do they have exclusive rights to the images because I can't seem to find any other companies? Also I contacted bang-on about purchasing the transfers from them but they said I would probably need to buy a franchise. Has anyone had any luck buying transfers for them? Someone mentioned that you can work with them to produce images for yourself (and in return pay them a royalty I presume). Has anyone been able to do this? Otherwise if anyone has had luck selling retro transfers if you can be of assistance it would be much appreciated.

Geoff


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think you would need to work out licensing with the various cartoon/tv/movies.

Places like bang-on probably have "licensing departments" that work with the studios to figure out royalty fees, etc for printing transfers with other people's intellectual property on it.

I don't know of any place that legally sells transfers for tv/cartoons/movies, because the studios would want to put limits on how many of each design is printed and sold to keep track of them. Might be harder to do if the transfer company is selling it wholesale to other transfer printers.


----------



## emdwalker (Mar 23, 2011)

Bang-On only sells to people who have retail locations. Having a real problem finding anyone who does otherwise.


----------



## BeautyBella (Mar 3, 2011)

Can we Have any discount Offer from the wholesale buying?


----------

